# CA Civil PE application Appeal Success Stories



## alpha5195 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, i just wanted to share my story real quick and see if anyone had any feedback on this issue. First off, i graduated in 2008 with a civil engineering degree from an ABET accreditted school and obtained my EIT as well. Out of school i got a job with a mid size general engineering contractor that does everything from build bridges, expand highways, install utilities, paving, etc....all of the work was public works either for CALTRANS or City/County. My office does not house a registered PE, however all our Resident Engineers or inspectors on these projects were PEs and on these projects there were multiple PEs that we (I) answered to.....i obtained references from all the PEs that i worked for during these projects. I applied for the PE exam and was denied.

I really didnt understand the explaination, but somewhere along the lines that construction doesnt count and that we didnt have a PE in my office. However, all our work (my work) is reviewed and under the direction of the Resident Engineer. Does this make sense??? I can be part of a 45 million dollar caltrans public works project that expands 4 bridges, adds 2 lanes in both directions of traffic, utilities, drainage, etc...and that does not count towards experience???

At first i accepted it and moved on eventhough i was extremely dissapointed but after speaking with several people including my references, this must be an error.

I deceided to appeal, and wanted to hear any success stories or unsucessful ones as well.

I applied for the CA Civil PE exam with emphasis in construction.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 11, 2011)

alpha5195 said:


> Hey, i just wanted to share my story real quick and see if anyone had any feedback on this issue. First off, i graduated in 2008 with a civil engineering degree from an ABET accreditted school and obtained my EIT as well. Out of school i got a job with a mid size general engineering contractor that does everything from build bridges, expand highways, install utilities, paving, etc....all of the work was public works either for CALTRANS or City/County. My office does not house a registered PE, however all our Resident Engineers or inspectors on these projects were PEs and on these projects there were multiple PEs that we (I) answered to.....i obtained references from all the PEs that i worked for during these projects. I applied for the PE exam and was denied. I really didnt understand the explaination, but somewhere along the lines that construction doesnt count and that we didnt have a PE in my office. However, all our work (my work) is reviewed and under the direction of the Resident Engineer. Does this make sense??? I can be part of a 45 million dollar caltrans public works project that expands 4 bridges, adds 2 lanes in both directions of traffic, utilities, drainage, etc...and that does not count towards experience???
> 
> At first i accepted it and moved on eventhough i was extremely dissapointed but after speaking with several people including my references, this must be an error.
> 
> ...



So did you win, lose or are you still in the process?


----------



## Environmental_Guy (Aug 15, 2011)

Let me guess: Your last name starts with h-n? I had the same thing happen.

In the words of my reviewer, the experience must show "design of fixed works." Project Management, estimating, or reviewing plans will not get you there.

I had to redo my reference forms, emphasizing design work, and now I'm studying for the Oct. exam. Good Luck!


----------

